# Tapetech 4inch utility box



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey all people..

Im looking for a "new" 4inch utility box from Tapetech.. I know they dont make them anyone, thats why Im having a hard time finding one...

I have been on google and ebay for a while... so do any of you guys know where I can find and buy one ?

Name: Tapetech 4" utility box - model 18TT


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Not many around doesn't take a standard handle better off with the drywall master 51/2" box .great nailspotter 1st coat on no coat


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

I have one. how much money to you have?  its new never used


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

cracker said:


> I have one. how much money to you have?  its new never used


Sweet, what price do you have in mind ?, and where are you from ?


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

someone else with a 4 inch tapetech box for sale ?


----------



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

A mate of mine has 1 that has never been used but I think he wouldn't take under $400 for it as he knows how hard they are to find new. I think tapetech discontinued them in 06 so getting your hands on 1 could be a challenge. We scored the last 2 from intex when they changed over to columbia last year.


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

How much do you want to pay? its a hard find!! USA


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

sdrdrywall said:


> Not many around doesn't take a standard handle better off with the drywall master 51/2" box .great nailspotter 1st coat on no coat


I would agree with the 5 1/2 as where r going to get blades and spares for the 4 if they stopped making them?:blink:


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

brendon said:


> A mate of mine has 1 that has never been used but I think he wouldn't take under $400 for it as he knows how hard they are to find new. I think tapetech discontinued them in 06 so getting your hands on 1 could be a challenge. We scored the last 2 from intex when they changed over to columbia last year.


Ohhh... $400  was only thinking $200 + shipping...

I will just follow the others advice and use a 5½ inch box in my system instead...


----------

